# Bucher: Houston the new "hot spot" for FA's



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Keep in mind this is the same guy that wrote Yao's book so he's always had a small Houston bias. But he sure does know a hell of a lot about the Rockets compared to the rest of the national media.

http://proxy.espn.go.com/chat/chatESPN?event_id=8175


> SportsNation Ric Bucher: It won't happen, though Jason would like it to. *Houston's first priority is to get a agile PF who can shot block and rebound the offensive glass. Someone mentioned Stro Swift. He's a possibility here. So is Donyell Marshall.*
> 
> Jeff(NY): Hey Ric....Why dont you take it easy on the Kidd to Houston "rumors"? Unless TMAC or Yao Ming are traded for him, I dont see how Thorn would make a deal with Houston. Is he going to trade Kidd for Juwan Howard? Give me a break here. When are you going to accept the fact that Kidd isnt going anywhere? Im surprised a guy with your knowledge would even bring up a Kidd to Houston rumor.
> 
> SportsNation Ric Bucher: All I've said is that is where Jason would like to go. That's a fact. I've also said it's not likely to happen. I find it interesting that he no longer wants to go to Minn or LA, and that *Houston is the new hot spot for FAs*. Jason is convinced it could happen for expiring contracts. The other point is, he wants out. Don't hate on the messenger.


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

That's what they said last season. Everyone said they are interesting to come. We end up getting Bob Sura and Charlie Ward. Imagine we can get Antonio McDyess instead. Best we can get this year is Shareef Abdur-Rahim, worst is Latrell Sprewell.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

It's just his opinion, he writes opinion as fact. Sure it looks desirable and should be... but until he's talked to players or agents then its just speculation. I don't know if free agents always want to play under defensive minded coaches either.

But I'm amazed at how people still remain ignorant to how superstar trading works.


> Unless TMAC or Yao Ming are traded for him, I dont see how Thorn would make a deal with Houston. Is he going to trade Kidd for Juwan Howard? Give me a break here.


Umm.. would anyone have guessed a trade of 2 scrubs for Vince Carter? Or how about Briant Grant & Lamar Odom for Shaq? You never get equal value anymore when you're forced to trade a star.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Well, maybe it's just me but how can the Rockets afford to pay T-Mac, J-kidd's huge salary, and Yao's certain to be large salary as well. Unless, it's a Mutombo situation where they pay a large amount of the contract as well. It's a stretch but hey it's nice to think about.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Leslie Alexander on SportsRadio610:

http://s37.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=39Y2J1YDRR7TD330QRCQ8L3PGR

Thinks there is not 1 FA not interested in Houston, it is definitely a hot spot for FA's in his mind. Team HAS to get better this offseason.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

sherwin said:


> Umm.. would anyone have guessed a trade of 2 scrubs for Vince Carter? Or how about Briant Grant & Lamar Odom for Shaq? You never get equal value anymore when you're forced to trade a star.


uh. 2 scrubs and 1st round draft picks for carter. grant, odom, caron butler, and a 1st.

the rockets have expirings and bad 1st round picks to offer for kidd. i don't see that happening.

hopefully we can land some solid free agents though.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

I always liked bucher's comments because 70% of the time they are true. Kidd may want to come and play for the rockets but sometimes life does not always give you what you want. I don't know what all the fuss is over this guy anyway. To me he is just an over the hill steve nash. And nash is clearly on a higher level than kidd. We don't need another point guard anyway we have two that will get the job done. We need to get an athlete and a four that has got some experience and can knock down a 15 foot jumper 45% of the time. And if he is a good rebounder that is gravy.


----------



## sean_3579 (May 15, 2005)

Cant see us really getting J-kidd with his salary and all, but I can see getting chandler from the bulls or even better Swift from Raptors. What do yall think?


----------

